# North Woods Law (Animal Planet's Show on Maine Wardens)



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Just happened to see an episode two weeks ago.  I'm hooked.  Anyone else watch it?  



http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/north-woods-law

They have some segments on lost hikers that are interesting.


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2013)

Never heard of it. I'll check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Terry (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I watch it. Always looking for people I know.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been watching it now and then. Like Terry I'm watching for people I know from back home. lol

Just watched the one about the woman who disappeared hiking the AT. Really good and really sad. She got lost in the area between Sugarloaf and Saddleback. They never found her.


----------



## darent (Dec 17, 2013)

I have watched a few episodes, I too wonder what happened to the lost hiker on the AT.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2013)

darent said:


> I have watched a few episodes, I too wonder what happened to the lost hiker on the AT.



That's in my on-demand queue.  I caught a little bit of it last week.  Some good footage of Sugarloaf.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Some good footage of Sugarloaf.



I didn't see much of The Loaf (The searchers do end up on the golf course at one point), most of the search takes place on and around Spaulding (which I remember being a tough hike). Shows you how rugged that area is and that you really wouldn't want to get lost off the back of the Loaf ...


----------



## soposkier (Dec 18, 2013)

Entertaining show, especially if familiar with the culture of Maine.  Cracked up at the one where they stop the offroad golf cart type vehicle and discover a cooler containing a quart of milk and a bottle of allens in the glove box.  Now I want some allen's for my coffee...


----------



## bigbog (Dec 22, 2013)

Have caught it...as Terry mentioned...always interested if they ever stumble onto terrain you know.  Yeah wa-loaf, that kind of bothered me not getting over to that area for any off-AT trail searching for the woman...a little out of my at-home territory.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 28, 2013)

Game wardens are no one to mess with. You are NEVER going to catch a break, not that you should either.


----------



## Edd (Dec 28, 2013)

I've spent some time living in Maine so I watched part of a marathon the other day with interest.  I assumed _North _woods meant way up in Aroostook county but they seemed to be in southern Maine from what I caught.  


If you like this show you'll like every other cop-ish show on Animal Planet.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 6, 2014)

The show does add a bit of _dram _to feed the 24x7 action wackos...and agreed, mainly in SE-southern portion of the state.   ...However it never did produce the events dram that on occasion..the Piscataquis Observer would pick up...So and So shingling the south side of their barn....etc.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2017)

Bump.  

As fans know, Maine cancelled its contract under political pressure from the Governor.  So producers have moved nextdoor to New Hampshire to continue the series.  

https://www.facebook.com/NorthWoodsLawNewHampshire/

I watched my first episode last night and it was pretty good overall.  This was Episode 2 of the season I think.  I could do with less drone footage.  The narrator changed (no surprise).  The wardens are pretty good--some a bit too chummy IMHO.  I thought it was interesting that this was the second episode I have seen where we meet folks BEFORE they get into serious trouble in the same episode (here, a warden in Errol talks with a party of three on a routine license check only to be called back later when one of the party falls out of a canoe and drowns).  

Overall, I am pretty happy.  It is not the same as ME.  I miss that series.  Those wardens were great.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 14, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> ...........I thought it was interesting that this was the second episode I have seen where we meet folks BEFORE they get into serious trouble in the same episode (here, a warden in Errol talks with a party of three on a routine license check only to be called back later when one of the party falls out of a canoe and drowns). ......



:lol:


----------

